# Why does adderall make me drowsy?



## arhmt9 (Mar 8, 2009)

I just got a prescription from my PD for adderall,Paxil and Welbutrin. The dose of adderall she gave me is 10 mg(2x a day). Today was my first day taking the adderall. Surprisingly it made me feel very drowsy. I felt very calm and relaxed but also very drowsy. I would also lose my train of thought in the middle of typing a sentence at work and then have to stop and think for minute and try to remember what I was typing about. I do this sometimes anyways but haven't done it for several months so was surprised that I was doing it on the adderall because I thought adderall was supposed to have the opposite effect. I was also surprised that the adderall was causing drowsiness because I was precscribed it to offset the drowsiness I get from Paxil. But it was making me more drowsy. About 40 minutes after taking the adderall I started yawning and thinking about how nice it would be to take a nice nap.

So I looked on the internet and I read somewhere that drowsiness is a sign you are on too low of a dose. So I took another 10 mg dose(so 20 mg) and the drowsiness went away and I was able to focus on work. 

I feel sooooo good now. So much better. Even with the drowsiness I felt so calm and relaxed. I think it is really going to help my anxiety and depression. 

I think it will really help with my SA too. I also have generalized anxiety as well as social anxiety and depression and I guess I didn't realize how bad my generalized anxiety is until I took the adderall today and felt so relaxed. I have had the GA for a long time so just got so used to it. I thought 
Adderall was a stimulant but I feel so calm and relaxed now. 

Does anyone know why the first 10mg of Adderall made me so drowsy? 

Thanks!


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

I think this will go away with time. Maybe because you also take Wellbutrin? I have no real explanation.


----------



## arhmt9 (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks Medline!


----------



## arhmt9 (Mar 8, 2009)

I took 10mg of Adderall(generic brand) at 3:00 p.m. and took at nap at 4:30 p.m. until 6:30 p.m. And the only reason I woke up is because I thought my friend was coming at 8 and thought i had to get ready.

But I don't think it was the adderral that made me sleepy - I was sleepy before I took it. I just think it is funny because Adderall is supposed to be a stimulant. I think I am taking too high of a dose of Paxil and Welbutrin. I am taking 40 mgs of Paxil and 200 mgs of Welbutrin. So this evening I only took 20 mgs of Paxil and 100 mgs of Welbutrin. Maybe that will help with the drowsiness. 

I just took an additional 20 mgs of Adderall at 7:15 p.m. Hopefully that will wake me up. My friend is coming over at 9 and I need to wake up. 

So 10 mgs at 4 pm and 20 mgs at 7 pm. Is this too much? I was so drowsy that I couldn't wake up but now I am totally awake. And very jittery. Did I take too much? Is 30 mgs too much? I only did it because I couldn't get out of bed. I took 10 mgs extra because I couldn't get out of bed. But now my heart is beating really fast. Is that too much to take at one time? I am supposed to take 20 mgs a day but today I took 30.

I just cut my paxil and welbutrin dose in half so hopefully that will help with the drowsiness.


----------

